# mailbox exploded today.



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Got home to find three. Count them three packages had arrived today. One of which I was expecting from a a fellow BOTL that I was involved with in a split. Thanks by the way sir. Another totally unexpected gesture was sent from brother Roger Miller" for sending him a few sticks to try. That was totally unexpected. Thank you so much Gregg. But here's the stumper I received a mega bomb from someone who goes by the alias "Ghostbomber". Anyone having any information on so called "Ghostbomber" please contact me via PM. Here's what we have so far. Package shipped from Blacksburg, VA 24060. I am asking for your help in tracking down this mad bomber so any info would be appreciated. There are so many good people here I am proud to belong to such a wonderful club, a place that no matter who you are you can belong and share your love with fellow LOTL's.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Sorry, can't help you with the "GhostBomber" thing though!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Here's what we have so far. Package shipped from Blacksburg, VA 24060. I am asking for your help in tracking down this mad bomber so any info would be appreciated.


The Dutch lived there once:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=40664&highlight=blacksburg#post40664

SeanGAR seems to know the town suspiciously well:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=89731&highlight=blacksburg#post89731
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=61346&highlight=blacksburg#post61346

Hope that helps!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I know who your'e looking for, they all like to smoke and share cigars :w , enjoy that BOMB


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome cookieboy!! Great bombs!! WTG RM and "ghost"!!

I live about an hour from Rockford, let me know what time no one is home...


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll find out who you are Ghostbomber. I swear I will and I will get even.
I have gotten some clues already.
Jason


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

If you need any help putting this ghostbomber in his place let me know. maawahahaahaha


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.c said:


> If you need any help putting this ghostbomber in his place let me know. maawahahaahaha


that'll be happening for sure. You can help though if you want Joe.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats Jason! you deserved it Amigo.
WTG Guys, nice hit!

PS. Boy, You can't hide anything here at CS  


Salud!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice smokes..The bombs are falling like Rain on the Plain Which Is Mainly In Spain ( I kill myself :r ) No really that is one heck of a run RM and the Ghost. Enjoy !!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mmblz said:


> SeanGAR seems to know the town suspiciously well:
> Hope that helps!


Huh.... I see my name being used here. Let me clear this up for y'all.

1. I am not a ghost.

2. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky.

3. I don't live in Blacksburg.

4. I am here to talk about the future, not the past.

In any case, enjoy the smokes cookie, I thought you'd like some smokes that you could get through in 30 minutes or so .... infants have a way of keeping you busy and entertained.

SeanGAR


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like you've been strafed cookie. Congrats.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Huh.... I see my name being used here. Let me clear this up for y'all.
> 
> 1. I am not a ghost.
> NO HE'S A HOKIE
> ...


I wouldn't rule him out just yet. I know the Fdo, and Gran Habano #5 are in his stash and the CAO Brazillia fit his flavor profile to a tee. NICE BOMBS!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

galaga said:


> I wouldn't rule him out just yet. I know the Fdo, and Gran Habano #5 are in his stash and the CAO Brazillia fit his flavor profile to a tee. NICE BOMBS!


Well, I sorta tried to admit being goostbomber up above.

You guys blow my cover in minutes, no real reason to lie at this point.

SeanGAR


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Duh, sometimes I don't read to the end of the thread :s
Hey it's only 9:30am and I don't wake up till 11am. Nice BOMB!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Huh.... I see my name being used here. Let me clear this up for y'all.
> 
> 1. I am not a ghost.
> 
> ...


So you are the ghost. Thank you Sean. I do have a way of getting even though and I do appreciate the short smokes.

Jason


----------

